# Future of AVS & AVN Tech's



## I.AM.CANADIAN (5 Mar 2008)

Hi! I would like to know if anyone has any info or Predictions about these two trades still needing bodies six to eight months from now. The reason why I ask is because I am currently preparing myself for BMQ before I sign up to the CF and would like to head into one of these two trades after I am done.

Thank you


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (5 Mar 2008)

I doubt the CF will stop needing technicians to service their aircraft anytime soon. I think your question would be better posed to someone in an official recruiting capacity.


----------



## cp140tech (5 Mar 2008)

I can assure you that both the AVN and AVS trades will need new people for many years to come.  As has been mentioned, a recruiter could give you specific numbers; but be assured that we need people.


----------



## I.AM.CANADIAN (7 Mar 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## cp140tech (8 Mar 2008)

You're most welcome.  

Feel free to fire me a pm with any questions you may have about the trades; I'm happy to help.


----------



## BLUE GRUNT (17 Mar 2008)

We just had a briefing on the Current AVN/ACS trade structure, things are changing it would seem, they have finally realized that amalgamation did not work out as planned. for the AVN trade this means two things, 1. the Armament trade will be alive and well, no longer an AVN responsibility; 2. The ALSE trade will be given to the ACS, again taken away from the AVN.

This is an overview of what is happening, the down in the weeds full and complete storey has yet to be told, though I believe it will likely start taking place this year, my best educated guess, time will certainly tell. The AWS (airweapons)techs will be strictly volunteer for now, but they will once again take up the call for EOD and all the other fun jobs they used to do.

Should be fun to see what happens with all this.

  ;D


----------



## pteosborne (18 Mar 2008)

So would that mean you could join the CF as a Armament Tech? Or will it be a AVN spinoff? Just curious as I would prefer NOT to a weapon tech, Not that theres anything wrong with that.  ;D Just Seems like it might be a slow job in Greenwood.


----------



## BLUE GRUNT (18 Mar 2008)

Hot really sure Oz...I believe though it you would join as an AWS tech...really busy Job actually...all those Sono Buoys what is it around 90 some odd if memory serves me right per A/C  X 12 I think is in Greenwood...lots of stocking and loading ...weapon load drills etc..not to mention the opportunity to eventually go on EOD courses....lots of Fun...loved doing the Job actually...may elect to go back to it even though I origanally entered the Airforce as a fitter (Eng Tech). Another thing to remember is that they will always need a gunplumber on any deployment, there will only be so many AVN techs.

Good luck


----------



## cp140tech (18 Mar 2008)

I haven't heard any official word on how this new trade structure was going to work either.   Perhaps it will be it's own managed trade or a subset of AVN.  It should be interesting; all I've heard is rumour and speculation.  I've never spent any time on the weapons side of the trade, but I think this is a positive thing to start dedicating techs to armament again.

Blue Grunt, I'd also heard that there was a movement afoot to get the ACS folks out doing servicing functions; I've never seen that happen in Greenwood or Comox aside from the new guys getting their blue books signed off.  Was that covered during your briefing?


----------



## BLUE GRUNT (19 Mar 2008)

> Blue Grunt, I'd also heard that there was a movement afoot to get the ACS folks out doing servicing functions; I've never seen that happen in Greenwood or Comox aside from the new guys getting their blue books signed off.  Was that covered during your briefing?



What we were briefed on was that the ACS will take over entirely the safety systems or ALSE side of the house, they sew and make stuff therefore they have things in common, this is how they the board reached their conclusion on that. They will do everything take out ejection  seats on fighters then take it back to the shop and do their overhaul, this ACS tech will infact be only working in the ALSE shop not working the paint booth for example and also working the 1st line servicing.

We were also told that the days of second line repair is going away, especially with the introduction of the new aircraft, currently the engine bay in Cold Lake is going or has gone to civilian employment, no more the days will AVN be going to engine bay.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2008)

Just what the system needs...more civilians  :


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (19 Mar 2008)

Same will happen with the AVS lab in Comox we were told. Once the upgrade on the Aurora completed, the lab will slowly be phase out. Actually they already started cutting positions since last year...including mine


----------



## pteosborne (19 Mar 2008)

Engine bay is a place I was looking forward to.  :'( That news was new to me. 
I never thought of Armament that way BlueGrunt you make is sound pretty good actually.
I still wont be the first to volunteer but might not kick so much if volen-told.


----------



## cp140tech (20 Mar 2008)

TB said:
			
		

> Same will happen with the AVS lab in Comox we were told. Once the upgrade on the Aurora completed, the lab will slowly be phase out. Actually they already started cutting positions since last year...including mine



The first to third concept has been the plan for a while now, or so I've been told.  There are pros and cons, we'll see how it works out I guess.  

I expect they'll be putting Auroras up on pedestals by the time the upgrades are all done.  ^-^


----------



## aesop081 (20 Mar 2008)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> I expect they'll be putting Auroras up on pedestals by the time the upgrades are all done.  ^-^



The CP-140A s will be available to be put on pedestals well before any of the CP-140s are. At any rate, 8 of the Auroras will be perfect for pedestals since they wont be getting Block 3.


----------



## cp140tech (20 Mar 2008)

I recall when they told us that they wanted to retire 120 and 121.... everybody in the room had to laugh; they had been the only serviceable aircraft in Greenwood for just shy of a week.


----------

